

Is it possible to post a project both on Kickstarter and Indiegogo? - narayanb

Is there any exclusive clause on these crowdfunding websites? If not why don&#x27;t people do that, it could hedge their risk.
======
csmdev
Don't half-ass two things. Whole-ass one thing.

When your attention is split on two different and identical campaigns, both of
them will fail. Choose one and make it count.

~~~
kromodor
This man speaks wise.

It will inevitably take A LOT OF work to do one campaign than most people
anticipate. Don't underestimate the work of promoting and handling it.

------
Beehivefund
My colleagues and I are building our own crowdfunding platform serving the
humanitarian community and we've given your subject some thought. If you're
not asking for the same thing, I think it doesn't hurt to spread auxiliary
funding aspects, stretch goals and so forth for example across onto another
platform. It might very well cut some of your fundraising momentum but it will
get you some face-time in return in front of another audience which might help
in the long term.

------
andy_felsil
At first glance I'm not convinced to the idea, I'd assume that it's better to
keep the community in one place. Reaching critical mass sounds easier with
just one URL to share too.

I might like it if the fundraisers were complementary and addressed to the
same target groups, but actually different.

------
josephschmoe
The page you use for crowdfunding is just a front page. It doesn't make sense
to have two front pages - it's confusing to the user.

Also Kickstarter requires you meet your goal in order to get any money. It
would be a shame if you got half the money on IndieGoGo and your Kickstarter
failed because of it.

